# Stolen Gate



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

I am planning to move my horse to a friend's vacation home very soon. A few days ago the gate was stolen from the pasture fence. I have never heard of this happening before. I am a little worried they will steal its replacement as well. And if my horse is in the pasture that could end up disastrous.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Will there be no humans around most of the time?

I am just confused why a gate being removed is something easily done.


----------



## mysticalhorse (Apr 27, 2011)

You can put the hinges on in a way that makes it harder for it to be stolen. We always set ours up that way.. .because people will steal anything. You could always put a chain and key lick on it as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

Right now there isn't anyone out there. Once my horse is there I will be there two or three times a day. So hopefully they will be scared away. It just seems so crazy that someone would steal a gate. Surely there are smaller, easier things to steal.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Scrap metal maybe.....


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Set the gate with the pins one up and one down, towards 
each other, then weld the bands shut.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mysticalhorse (Apr 27, 2011)

Cakemom- my brain couldnt compute this morning.... yeah for yours working!!! 

Thats exactly what you do to prevent gate theft. Gates can be costly, so some people steal them instead of buying one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Its my one day a week for my brain to work. Could be the two shots of expresso I just put in my latte?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

cakemom said:


> Set the gate with the pins one up and one down, towards
> each other, then weld the bands shut.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Setting the pins up and down is the correct way to hang a gate - period. It prevents anything from sticking head, leg, etc in and lifting the gate off the post.

I would not weld the bands shut unless you plan to carry a really good sawzall if a critter gets wrapped up in the gate.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

We do happen to have one of those.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Filthy thieves!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

A length of logging chain wrapped around the gate and post and fastened with a good padlock will prevent the gate going astray. Bolt cutters won't go thro either. It would take a cutting torch to cut the chain and that means either a truck or trailer to carry the big acetylene and oxygen tanks.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Buy a new gate and hide nearby with a gun and wait..... >;o) Someone stole my barn sign recently which is even more stupid! What the heck are they going to do with it?


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

I think victims need a free pass to kick the sh*t out of people who steal from them.


----------



## 2manypets (Mar 28, 2011)

goneriding said:


> i think victims need a free pass to kick the sh*t out of people who steal from them. :d


agreed!


----------



## StormvaleQHStud (Dec 16, 2010)

Starline I bet they went and stuck it on their bedroom wall coz their so darn "cool". What they didn't count on was everyone wanting to murder them in their sleep!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

